# Prophylactic Mastectomy



## tinaval (May 21, 2008)

Hi All,

Our surgeons will perform a Mastectomy on one side for Breast Cancer and the other side for Prophylactic measures. There is a DX code for Prophylactic Breast removal which we use for the side without cancer, but we are not getting paid by the insurance companies. Does anyone know a different way it should be billed? We know of another office that uses the DX cancer for both breast but if the patient doesn't have cancer in both I don't see why they would do that. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------

